# هجموم علي الاستاذة نجلاء الامام في قناة المحور وعمل كمين لها



## اغريغوريوس (29 يوليو 2009)

*تم استدعاء الاستاذة العظيمة نجلاء الامام المنتنصرة لعمل برنامج مع معتز الدمرداش*
*وهي جالسة فوجئت بدخول نبية الوحش ونبيل لوقا بيباوي والدكتورة ملكة زرار ومدير قناة المحور*
*واخدوها لقوضة مدير القناة*
*ونزلو شتايم فيها*
*ونبيل لوقا بيباوي قالها خليكي مع الخناذير الي انتي معاهم بتوع برة قصدة علي اقباط المهجر والي في البالتوك*
*وملقتش صورة تليق بيك غير دية يا محترم*

*




*

*وملكة نزار المجنونة حدفت الاستاذة نجلاء بالكرسي*
*ونبية الوحش قالها خليكي ممع الخنذير الي معاه في البالتوك الي هو ابونا زكريا بطرس*
*وقالها قلتي في اختبارك انك 36 سنة في الظلام جتك ظلام لما يخدك*
*هو دة الاحترام مسلمين*
*اسوة حسنة*
*انا مش هعلق *
*ودة اختبار الاستاذة*
*



*​ 
*الإختبار الكامل للأخت المحامية نجلاء الإمام في غرفة فوتوك*
* 
بتاريخ 26/07/2009 – برنامج البالتوك *
*ادخل هنا*​


----------



## azazi (29 يوليو 2009)

> وملكة نزار المجنونة حدفت الاستاذة نجلاء بالكرسي



لم اشاهد المقابله ولكن
 تصرفها امام ملايين  البشر بهذا الشكل المقرف اثبتت همجيتها وهمجية الاسلام.وفعلاً قلة ادب
يعني يعتبرون انفسهم ينصحونها ؟؟ولكن  نصيحتهم هي بالالفاظ الشوارعيه والسوقية !! في قناة محترمة!


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 يوليو 2009)

*دى طبيعتهم ومش جديد عليهم
و رب المجد قادر يحميها
ربنا يرحمنا
ميرسى على الخبر
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## totty (29 يوليو 2009)

*اول مره اسمع عن الموضوع ده
دا حصل امتى؟*​


----------



## zama (29 يوليو 2009)

مين بجد المحامية دى ..

أول مرة أعرف كده ..

وأزاى بيستضيفوا المتنصرين على قناة المحور !!

وأزاى الأستاذة بعد تنصيرها مازالت مقيمة بمصر ؟؟ !!


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (29 يوليو 2009)

الموضوع حصل امبارح الساعة الساعة 9


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (29 يوليو 2009)

ميرسى ليك جدا وانا عرفت لما سمعت صوت عربية البوليس بيرن فى قلب الاستوديو بس بيقولو معتز الدمراش راح معاها


----------



## روح الرب (29 يوليو 2009)

*قال السيد المسيح له المجد​طوبى للمطرودين من اجل البر. لان لهم ملكوت السموات. طوبى
لكم اذا عيّروكم وطردوكم وقالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة من اجلي كاذبين.
افرحوا وتهللوا. لان اجركم عظيم في السموات. فانهم هكذا طردوا الانبياء
الذين قبلكم​*


----------



## Rosetta (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*لا استطيع الا ان اقول انهم جعلوا من انفسهم اضحوكـــــــــة و مهزلة !! 
فهذا تصرف غير حضاري ابدا ! 

شكرا على الخبر اخي المبارك 

سلام المسيح ​*


----------

